# Feedback on TV and Deal



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking for some feedback on this deal from Newegg. Along with the TV and BD Player Surround Sound System, there is also a coupon code for an additional 15% off. I can't really find too many reviews on this TV though and was looking for any additional insight I can get.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-89005123-L01C

Thanks!

- Merg​


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I think you'll be happy with that TV, but the LHB335 is pure crap, which is probably why Amazon, TigerDirect, Buy.com and Newegg have all been giving it away for free over the last several months.

That being said, free is free, I guess.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

That "Home theater system" isn't very good. Are you looking for a new A/V system, too? Does 3D interest you? I saw a deal on BB for a nice Samsung 50" 3d plasma, plus 3d Blu-Ray player & 2 pair of glasses for $1,699.95.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can get a Sony KDL-46EX700 at Sams Club or Costco for under $1000 and it's a better TV, then just buy a BD player.

If you have a nearby Fry's, you can also currently get the Toshiba 46G300U for $600 or the Samsung LN46C630 for $700 (they also have the TV you linked to for $900).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I am leaning away from the deal. I am really looking for a 50"/54", so unless this was a stellar deal... As for the surround sound, I don't have anything right now, so my thinking was that if it was free, it's free.

I really like the Panasonic TC-50VT25. Even though it does 3D, I'm not really too interested in that. That one has just gotten some really good reviews, however, it is still on the expensive side for me.

Oh, and whatever one I get, it needs to be able to handle 1080/24p correctly.

- Merg


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

LG hasn't the best rep for reliability or customer service.

Not a deal but SUCH a deal on an outstanding TV from Amazon with FREE SHIPPING...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003924UCK/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> LG hasn't the best rep for reliability or customer service.
> 
> Not a deal but SUCH a deal on an outstanding TV from Amazon with FREE SHIPPING...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003924UCK/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


*Panasonic Viera TC-P50G25*

Can't handle 1080p/24 correctly according to CNet. There are also questions over its ability to keep black levels over the long-term, although it did surpass the 2009 models so far. If it wasn't for the 1080p/24 issue, I would probably jump at this TV as it seems to have everything I need/want.

- Merg


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

The Merg said:


> *Panasonic Viera TC-P50G25*
> 
> Can't handle 1080p/24 correctly according to CNet.


Seems to handle it just fine for me and my friends that have them.



The Merg said:


> There are also questions over its ability to keep black levels over the long-term, although it did surpass the 2009 models so far.


According to C-Net their 2010 models have surpassed their 09 models by 50% more hours and shown NO black level problems and it should be noted that there are lots of 09 Panasonic plasmas out there that have NOT shown black level problems.

Even if one had black level problems that Panasonic series has a far superior picture to any of its competition.

Me, I spend more time watching TV then reading equipment reviews.



The Merg said:


> If it wasn't for the 1080p/24 issue, I would probably jump at this TV as it seems to have everything I need/want.


At under a kilobuck far superior to anything else near that price.

I'll be interested to see what TV you decide on


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Seems to handle it just fine for me and my friends that have them.
> 
> According to C-Net their 2010 models have surpassed their 09 models by 50% more hours and shown NO black level problems and it should be noted that there are lots of 09 Panasonic plasmas out there that have NOT shown black level problems.
> 
> ...


I realize that it has done a lot better than 2009 models regarding black levels. As I stated, I was just referring to their review that states that it does not handle 1080p/24 correctly. Would you mind reading the review where it talks about 1080p/24 and letting me know what you think about it?

If this TV can do what you says it does (and I don't doubt you), then this might be my next TV. 

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Would you mind reading the review where it talks about 1080p/24 and letting me know what you think about it?


I read the review a year ago when contemplating a P50V10 and have followed it since with amusement.

I posted what i thought in my previous response... "_Seems to handle it just fine for me and my friends that have them_".

Know people with a V10, a G10, G20, and a G25 and not a single one has a problem with black level or a problem with 1080p/24 they can see.

I would like to know how many units C-Net sampled to make their determination of a problem or did they base their finding on just the evaluation units they had?

According to you and C-Net the internet should be overrun with Panasonic plasma owners having black level problems.

I've got no dog in this fight... you asked for opinions and I'm giving you first hand experience... mine works fine and no complaints. There isn't any other 50" for twice the Amazon price that has a picture close to as good.

Read the 50 reviews posted at Amazon.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> I read the review a year ago when contemplating a P50V10 and have followed it since with amusement.
> 
> I posted what i thought in my previous response... "_Seems to handle it just fine for me and my friends that have them_".
> 
> ...


I appreciate your input. And it's not that I think that every Panasonic has a black level problem. I was just going by what CNet pointed out. I've followed their reviews for a long time and they are _*usually*_ pretty on the money.

I'm actually going to e-mail the reviewer and ask him about that. I'll post back about what he says.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow. Heard back from the reviewer already...

He stated that the TV can display source material that is 1080p/24, but that it just cannot handle it properly. However, that being said, when viewing 1080p/24 material, the defects in it not being handled properly are very subtle and possibly will not be noticed by the typical user.

- Merg


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Wow. Heard back from the reviewer already...
> 
> He stated that the TV can display source material that is 1080p/24, but that it just cannot handle it properly. However, that being said, when viewing 1080p/24 material, the defects in it not being handled properly are very subtle and possibly *will not be noticed by the typical user*.
> 
> - Merg


The more you question the more you agree with EXACTLY what I reply.

I said "Know people with a V10, a G10, G20, and a G25 and *not a single one has a problem with black level or a problem with 1080p/24 they can see*".

That is *SEE* in the real world with the TV right in front of them not reading about it and not one reviewer or the measurements that ONE reviewer got from ONE TV.

I don't watch test gear unless I'm getting paid to do it... I prefer to watch TV.

If you think C-Net is usually pretty on the money then you don't know as much about consumer electronics as you think you do. Me, I bought the TV and don't have a single complaint and I AM in the consumer electronics industry (I don't work for Panasonic).

I'm just giving you first hand experience not an argument. If you want an argument, arguments are two doors down the hall (humor...).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just to add to the deal that Amazon has on this TV... You can now get the Skype camera add-on for it for free when you order the TV. Normally, Amazon sells the camera for about $90.

Unfortunately, as I was looking at it, it went from 1 available to sold out.

- Merg


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> The more you question the more you agree with EXACTLY what I reply.
> 
> I said "Know people with a V10, a G10, G20, and a G25 and *not a single one has a problem with black level or a problem with 1080p/24 they can see*".
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't see much of an argument since MERG was just relating what he was told. :shrug:

I have a G10 and don't notice any issues with black levels and mine plays 1080p/24 just fine.

However, there has been an on going issue (and discussion on AVS Forums) about Panasonic black levels.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1167339

It's something to consider but IMHO not really an issue. :grin:

The MERG, that LG looks like a pretty good deal but I'm a big fan of plasma over LCD. 

Mike


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Wow, I don't see much of an argument since MERG was just relating what he was told. :shrug:
> 
> I have a G10 and don't notice any issues with black levels and mine plays 1080p/24 just fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I like Plasma more myself and am now seriously leaning towards the G25. I have it in my Wish List at Amazon and am checking out wall mounts at Monoprice. I'm also looking into items needed there in order to put my cables behind the wall (I don't mind doing some drywall cutting and wall fishing).

My HDTV dream might come sooner than I expected. My only annoying part is that my Wii and DVD player only have component so if I go with in-wall install, I need to run two sets of component cables there. More annoying than anything else.

- Merg


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know if you already have a power outlet behind the TV location, but if not, I used one of these from Monoprice to get power to the Panny Plasma over my fireplace and it works really well.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042505&p_id=4652&seq=1&format=2


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I don't know if you already have a power outlet behind the TV location, but if not, I used one of these from Monoprice to get power to the Panny Plasma over my fireplace and it works really well.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042505&p_id=4652&seq=1&format=2


It's in my WishList already. I think I might have read your review, if you did post one. Talked specifically of using it over a fireplace.

You had to get one of the mounting brackets too, right? Which one did you use?

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Unfortunately, as I was looking at it, it went from 1 available to sold out.
> 
> - Merg


You can get it at Amazon via 6th avenue for $996 and comes with an HDMI cable and an MP3 player.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-TC-P50G25-Class-Viera®-Plasma/dp/B003BFTC2I


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can also get the Samsung P50C7000 for $1379 or the P50C8000 for $1519.

Both include the BDC5900 3D Blu-Ray Player, 2 pairs of 3D glasses, IMAX 3D Blu Ray Disc, and "How to Train Your Dragon" 3D Blu Ray Disc (starter kit SSGP2100T).

Just add it all to your cart at us-appliance.com and the discount should show after you enter all your information (address, cc) right before checkout.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> It's in my WishList already. I think I might have read your review, if you did post one. Talked specifically of using it over a fireplace.
> 
> You had to get one of the mounting brackets too, right? Which one did you use?
> 
> ...


From looking at my old transactions, it looks like I bought this one:
3900 Adjustable Tilting Wall Mount Bracket for LCD Plasma (Max 165Lbs, 37~63inch) - BLACK $25.52

Here's a link:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082801&p_id=3900&seq=1&format=2

From looking at their site, it's $1 cheaper than when I bought it 1.5 years ago.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Getteau said:


> From looking at my old transactions, it looks like I bought this one:
> 3900 Adjustable Tilting Wall Mount Bracket for LCD Plasma (Max 165Lbs, 37~63inch) - BLACK $25.52
> 
> Here's a link:
> ...


Sorry, I was referring to the mounting bracket/electrical box for the wall plate or did that kit come with it?

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> I said "Know people with a V10, a G10, G20, and a G25 and *not a single one has a problem with black level or a problem with 1080p/24 they can see*".


I'll premise my post by saying that I have no experience whatsoever with the Panasonic models you guys are talking about. But reading your statement above doesn't prove that you are right and that they are wrong. The types of changes happening, from my very limited understanding, are very subtle over time. Subtle in that they would not be noticed by eye at all as they occur but easily picked up with a proper instrument. If this problem compounds over time, sooner or later you'd surely be able to see the difference between a brand new G10 (or whichever model it is) and the one that you have over 2000 hours on. But you would think everything was fine until you seen them side by side.

The question I always wonder about is how much different it is than with the other manufacturers?


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

Also, to add to the input given by everyone else so far. When I shopped for my last tv, I not only looked for a good deal, I looked for a good deal on a tv that would allow me to calibrate it properly to the proper standards - rec709.

Might be something else you should consider. If you have one at a local store ask them for the remote and go through the menu system and look for cms and white balancing controls.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> LG hasn't the best rep for reliability or customer service.
> 
> <snip>


I'm not so sure about that. According to Consumer Reports, LG's reported "Repairs and Serious Problems" is about 4% with the lowest being 2% and the highest being 11%.

Further, while this LG isn't in the current tested roundup, they usually wind up doing pretty well. AAMOF, Consumer Reports rates the non-LED backlit version of that TV as a "Best Buy".

More to the topic, while I'm not an LCD fan, I think that TV is a pretty good unit but IMO a bit pricy. It seems if you add LED backlighting you can charge hundreds more. Heck, you could get a 54"+ plasma for the same or less money.

Mike


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the mounting bracket/electrical box for the wall plate or did that kit come with it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Merg


Ahhhh, I couldn't remember, so I just pulled off one of the wall plates.

From what it looks like, the kit must have come with a single gang, old work box for the electrical side, and then the faceplate has the old work wings on the low voltage side. So basically, the faceplate screws into the electrical box on one side and uses the wings on the other side to hold it against the sheet rock. The old work box was light blue in color, and from what I remember, all the ones I have purchased at Home Depot, have been dark blue. So I'm pretty sure it came with the kit. I didn't check the faceplate behind the TV, but my guess is that it's identical. So all you should need to buy is the romex to connect the two outlets.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool. The workbox needs a stud, right?

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I'm not so sure about that. According to Consumer Reports, LG's reported "Repairs and Serious Problems" is about 4% with the lowest being 2% and the highest being 11%.
> 
> Further, while this LG isn't in the current tested roundup, they usually wind up doing pretty well. AAMOF, Consumer Reports rates the non-LED backlit version of that TV as a "Best Buy".
> 
> ...


I've got a LG 47LH40 LCD. I have zero complaints with it. Going on a year old now.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Cool. The workbox needs a stud, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Merg


Nope. The "New" work boxes need studs because they are designed to be nailed into stud and sit behind the drywall. The "Old" work boxes are designed to go in after the drywall is up. The front of the box is larger than the hole and in the back, they have these little wings on them that flip out to the side and hold the box to the drywall like a clamp. It sounds weird to describe, but when you see it, it makes a lot more sense. Here's a link I just found that describes one with pictures.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/elect/remodel1/lighting/track2ft/oldworkbox.htm


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I know what you are talking about and have used them in the past. Just trying to get my shopping list together for mounting the TV on the wall...

Here's what I have so far...

3002 - $0.68 - Qty 1
3-RCA RGB Coupler for Component Video Cable Extension

3023 - $0.68 - Qty 1
3-RCA Coupler for Component Video Cable Extension - Single Color

320 - $5.14 - Qty 1
6FT (RG-59/U) 5-RCA Component Video/Audio Coaxial Cable

3386 - $1.32 - Qty 1
10FT Cat5e 350MHz UTP Ethernet Network Cable - Gray

3900 - $24.22 - Qty 1
Adjustable Tilting Wall Mount Bracket for LCD Plasma (Max 165Lbs, 37~63inch) - BLACK

3993 - $4.05 - Qty 2
10FT 28AWG High Speed HDMI Cable w/Ferrite Cores - Black

4652 - $48.18 - Qty 1
Recessed Pro Power Kit w/Straight Blade Inlet White

5356 - $5.83 - Qty 1
10FT (RG-59/U) 5-RCA Component Video/Audio Coaxial Cable

The component cable extenders and small cable are for extending my Wii component cable. The long one is for the DVD player as I am not sure a 6' will reach with ease from the TV stand. I also need to get a small switch to put near the TV stand to handle the ethernet connections from my DVR and TV so I only have one cable going back to my router. Looking on ebay for that so it should only be about $10-15.

With shipping, I'm looking at about $125 above the cost of the TV which I don't think is that bad. A lot better than a professional install with a name brand mount and cables.

- Merg


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I know what you are talking about and have used them in the past. Just trying to get my shopping list together for mounting the TV on the wall...
> 
> Here's what I have so far...
> 
> ...


Looks good and is similar to what I have with mine. I ran 2 HDMI cables, one piece of COAX and an Ethernet cable to my TV to handle the DVR, the DVD player and the antenna feed. My S1 can't connect to the internet, but I ran the cable so I would have it there for the next TV. Since they are only $5, you may want to pick up a 3rd HDMI cable in case you ever decide to trade out the Wii for something that does HDMI.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Getteau said:


> Looks good and is similar to what I have with mine. I ran 2 HDMI cables, one piece of COAX and an Ethernet cable to my TV to handle the DVR, the DVD player and the antenna feed. My S1 can't connect to the internet, but I ran the cable so I would have it there for the next TV. Since they are only $5, you may want to pick up a 3rd HDMI cable in case you ever decide to trade out the Wii for something that does HDMI.


That's what the second HDMI cable is for. I'll use it for when I finally get a PS3. At that point, I won't be using the DVD player (component cables). The Wii will stay as that is technically my wife's. My only concern really is whether I can get 2 HDMI, 2 component, and CAT5 through the 1-gang opening. If anything, I can drop out the 2nd HDMI cable for now.

Thanks for the input.

- Merg


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> That's what the second HDMI cable is for. I'll use it for when I finally get a PS3. At that point, I won't be using the DVD player (component cables). The Wii will stay as that is technically my wife's. My only concern really is whether I can get 2 HDMI, 2 component, and CAT5 through the 1-gang opening. If anything, I can drop out the 2nd HDMI cable for now.
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> - Merg


I went with a double gang passthrough. I just ran a longer power cable in then back out the wall. Would be cheaper than the one you currently have listed. Just make sure you get one rated for in wall use, CL2 I think.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Where did you find a power cable rated CL2? I checked Monoprice and the web and can't seem to find one. 

- Merg


----------

